# T-Maxx factory settings...



## XXX-S_KID (Jun 19, 2006)

What is the factory settings for the carb, high speed needle, and low speed needle. i am haveing problems with my Maxx (Isnt Every one) :tongue: and i need to start back at the factory settings to see if i can get my basher back to runnning rite. some one please help out.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

That info can be found at www.traxxas.com as I needed the same info at one time. They have the settings for all of their motors there.


----------

